

Formal countdown begins for Scottish vote that could break up United Kingdom - Brajeshwar
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/05/29/uk-scotland-independence-campaign-idUKKBN0E92F620140529

======
lutusp
> Formal countdown begins for Scottish vote that could break up United Kingdom

The title conspicuously omits the word "further", as in "further break up the
UK". Remember Ireland, India and a collection of Southeast Asian possessions.
Oh, and the U.S., a but farther back in time.

